# Shot a Yote Now what????



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Shot a coyote yesterday. The farmer asked us to kill all we see. Is there anything I can do with a yote with a 4 inch whole in its fur right in the middle of its back, right above the shoulder blades? I hate the thought of just killing it and throwing it away but at the same time I wanted to do as the land owner wanted. I was wondering if I could have one of the fur hats with the tail hanging down the back made. My wife would crap but the boy and I would love it. If anyone knows if this would be possible or knows anyone that does this kind of stuff please let me know. TIA

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

if you cant do anything w/ it & keep it in a freezer, I know a beginner taxidermist that would love to work on a mount.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

use a fur friendly round  he he he


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

can you say.....WOK THE DOG?????????


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I heard someone left a yote in their freezer and they had to throw everything out cause it stunk everything up.... they start decomposing as soon as you shoot them.... they carry so many diseases! least what I have been told.... don't know how long he left in the freezer but if I were you I wouldn't leave it too long!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

got a shovel?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If the landowner wants more shot, just use the dead coyote to bait more in with. Just my $.02.

lg_mouth


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought it was illeagel to use wild animals for bait.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If it is illegal, I never knew that. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know where ya live Scott, but Kastaway Kulis in Bedford has the freeze dry service, I'm sure he can turn that into hat for ya. Salt it down, let it ooze out, give em a call and I'm sure he'll tell what to do if it interests ya. Call him first, maybe ya don't need the salt on a yote. I do that on deer before I send em in, but I think the place I use only does deer, elk and bear. If a hide leaks in shipment, they'll toss it immediately.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> got a shovel?


thats my vote


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

shovel.....

next yote!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Scott,

Personally, I think you would look really good fishing while wearing a coyote hat!  

Tim


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Great looking mount on the "Practice pictures of mounts" thread

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60496

...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

get it tanned or get the shovel................


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just so you guys know I put in a garbage bag and put in the freezer in at our shop. I trapper friend told me it would be a royal pita to skin a yote after being frozen and setting for a full day. I cut the tail off of it so Tim can hang it off of his tracker marine radio 

Tim I had visions of being the coolest dude on the ice with a custom coyote hat with the tail keeping my plumbers crack warm

Scott


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We had a coyote in the game freezer and I just tossed everything in it, mostly salmon that were a few years old and rotten when I caught them. But the thing was I tossed everything in a little pile (no bags or trash) the salmon and coyote in a fence row thinking everything would be eaten by the locals and close to my stand so I could see the action. Well to my surprise over the next few weeks about 20 cats showed up the salmon was eaten to the last, nothing has touched the yote and it still lies stinking up my stand area when the wind is just right.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Have him mounted and maybe use him as a center piece at the next OGF event  Just kidding. I agree with the shovel idea.


----------

